# SN,Thank You So Very Much.



## Jim F (Dec 10, 2008)

So time ago I put out a search for "The Black Hack" sailed with Stanvac and I had a response.Not only did it put me in contact with old shipmates it kinda snowballed.
I am now also in contact with the good old pals that I served my apprenticeship with back in the 50's.Brought back many great memories. 
Kinda got a little emotional I guess.Looking forward to one on one on Skype.
This is better than a good piece of !!!!!!!! "Pie" (Thumb) 
Cheers(Thumb) (Pint)


----------



## Steve Woodward (Sep 4, 2006)

Jim,
Thats great news


----------



## benjidog (Oct 27, 2005)

The site has brought a lot of old friends back together Jim.

Glad it worked for you!


----------



## alan mason (Jun 12, 2009)

Hi jim read your thanks to sn ahd I would like to add mine alanm (probian1)


----------

